# أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2007)

أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟

تشتكي معظم النساء من التغيير الذي يحصل للزوج خلال سنوات الزواج الأولى، ولا تقتصر الشكوى من الرجال فقط الذين يشكون عادة من زوجاتهم بأنهن بدأن يهملن أنفسهن ومظهرهن وتحول الاهتمام بالكامل إلى البيت والأولاد. وفي تعليق لمجموعة من الزوجات كانت النتيجة التي أجمعن عليها هي: كان زوجي أنيقا رقيقا في كلامه ومشاركته معي قبل الزواج، ولكن بعده أصبح حديثه بحدود وكرشه ممدود.

والسؤال هنا لماذا يحدث الإهمال حينما يدخل الحبيبان إلى عش الزوجية ويمتلئ البيت بالأولاد؟ 

فيقع اللوم دائما على الزوجة أولا حيث يطالبها الرجل بأن تبقى تلك الأميرة التي تهتم به وتلبي طلباته العاطفية ، وأيضا يتوقع منها أن تقوم بدورها كأم وربة بيت على أكمل وجه، مع المحافظة على جمالها ومظهرها لكي يمتع عينيه وقلبه بها، وفي الوقت نفسه لا يبذل الرجل أي مجهود لكي تظل صورته كما كانت عليه في السابق، أو يعينها لكي تحافظ هي بدورها على صورتها التي عهدها قبل الزواج عن طريق تقديم يد العون لها ومساندتها في أعبائها الكثيرة التي لا تنتهي على مدار اليوم.

وقد أكد علماء النفس والاجتماع على أن التغيير شيء طبيعي وصحي في حياة الأزواج ولكل مرحلة خصوصيتها وملامحها ولكن الإهمال هو الشيء المقلق فعلا، حيث أن الفرد والمجتمع يختلف من وقت لآخر، حيث يمر الزوجان بمراحل متدرجة من شخصين إلى عائلة صغيرة ومن ثم عائلة أكبر واهتمامات جديدة ومختلفة، وتتغير تبعا لذلك الظروف المادية والإمكانات الأخرى كالصحة والميول ويحدث الذوبان الحقيقي بين الطرفين بحيث تصبح العلاقة أعمق من بعض المظاهر الخارجية التي لا تعد ذات قيمة في حياتهما، ولذلك نجد الطرفين يبحثان في بعض الأوقات عن تلك الصورة الجميلة التي كانت في الآخر قبل الزواج، ولكن في الحقيقة أن العلاقة أصبحت بمستوى أنضج وأعمق من مجرد النظر إلى الشخص من الخارج.

وهذا ما يحتاج أن يدركه الطرفان عن طبيعة العلاقة الزوجية وتطوراتها، حتى لا يقع الأزواج تحت حسرة الماضي والبكاء على الأيام الخالية التي كانت مفعمة بالعواطف الجياشة إلى علاقة أكثر نضجا وعمقا. ولكن مع ذلك لا تهمل كرجل هذه الناحية المهمة في الحياة الزوجية وهي التعبير الرقيق عن مشاعرك بين الحين والآخر، وأيضا الاهتمام المعقول بمظهرك الجذاب الذي ينعكس إيجابيا على نظرتك لنفسك ونظرة زوجتك أيضا​


----------



## mrmr120 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*

فعلا ياكاندى الموضوع دة ملحوظ جدا 
كل اتنين يتجوزوا يحصل بينهم مشاكل 
انهم مش بيهتموا بمظهرهم وكدة
ميرسى ياقمر​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*



mrmr120 قال:


> فعلا ياكاندى الموضوع دة ملحوظ جدا
> كل اتنين يتجوزوا يحصل بينهم مشاكل
> انهم مش بيهتموا بمظهرهم وكدة
> ميرسى ياقمر​



ميرسى يا مرموره 

على المشاركه​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*

موضوع حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

شكرا شكرا


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*

*موضوع جميل زى ما اتعودنا منك يا كاندى
بس انا ليا تعليق صغير على الموضوع 
المشكلة دى من وجهة نظرى هى مش ذنب الراجل او الست 
دى مشكلة اقتصاديات من الدرجة الأولى بمعنى 
انه اثناء الخطوبة بيبقى الشاب و الفتاة عاوزين يعرفوا بعض اكتر فبيتكلموا مع بعض كتير و بيندمجوا مع بعض و هنا بتيجى فرصة للكلام الرومانسى و المشاعر الجميلة 
اما بالنسبة للأناقة 
الشاب بيبقى قبل الخطوبة عايش لوحده و مش فى دماغه حاجة غير انه يهتم بنفسه و مظهره
كذلك البنت 
بندخل الخطوبة بيبدأ الأهتمام بتأثيث عش الزوجية 
و بيوجه دخله كله الى هذا الهدف و بتكون لسه الفتاة مستمرة فى اناقتها 
اول ما يتجوزوا 
بيبقى الولد تقريبا استنذف ما لديه من ملابس انيقة 
و ما بقاش بيفكر غير ازاى انه يصرف على البيت ويبدأ فى مرحلة الموت فى الشغل 
خوفا من التقصير فى الماديات 
اول بيبى بيجى البيت 
بيكون الراجل نسى تماما اهتمامه بمظهره و بالكلام اللى بينه وبين زوجته 
و يركز اكتر فى عمله 
اما الست هنا بتكون المسئولية زادت عليها قوى 
و مخزونها من الملابس انتهى و مش قادرة تطلب من زوجها شراء اى شئ لنفسها لأنها شايفة الدخل عامل ازاى فتبدأ تهمل فى نفسها الى ان يصل الأتنين الى مرحلة الشيخوخة المبكرة فى العلاقة بينهم 


لكن توجد فئة قليلة تستطيع السيطرة على الموقف 
و دى فى الغالب بتكون ماديتهم معقولة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا كاندى و تجيبى مواضيع حلوة على طول​*


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> موضوع حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> شكرا شكرا



شكرااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *موضوع جميل زى ما اتعودنا منك يا كاندى
> بس انا ليا تعليق صغير على الموضوع
> المشكلة دى من وجهة نظرى هى مش ذنب الراجل او الست
> دى مشكلة اقتصاديات من الدرجة الأولى بمعنى
> ...





بص انت كلامك معقول اوى وناس كتير كده

بس لازم يكون فى حياه كده الموقف صعب اوى

مش بالضروره يكون الدولاب مستف باللبس

لا باى حاجه بالنسبه للزوج والزوجه بتبقى انيقه

يارب نفس الطقم بس يكون نضيف ومكوى وهى او هو مهندمين

والبيت نضيف والاولاد كمان وابتسامه حلوه تنسى الهموم

ويكون فى تواصل بين الطرفين

بدل ما يكون فى اكتئاب وهم 

اشكرك على ردك وربنا يحققلك كل ما تتمناه​


----------



## maria123 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*

موضوع جميل

بس هي ما تطبق على الكل


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*



maria123 قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> بس هي ما تطبق على الكل



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> بص انت كلامك معقول اوى وناس كتير كده
> 
> بس لازم يكون فى حياه كده الموقف صعب اوى
> 
> ...



:big29::big29::big29:
:36_3_11::36_3_11:​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> :big29::big29::big29:
> :36_3_11::36_3_11:​



شكراااااااااااااااا يا باشا​


----------



## أرزنا (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*

سلام المسيح

حضرتك بتعلمي النساء على الثورة ضدنا 
لكن ماشي حنحفظ حالنا منها ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*

موضوع مهم و جميل جدآ يا كاندى

شكرآ حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> حضرتك بتعلمي النساء على الثورة ضدنا
> لكن ماشي حنحفظ حالنا منها ؟



هههههههههه
لا دا انا بفكرهم بس علشان مينسوش
لان ده مهم اوى
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع مهم و جميل جدآ يا كاندى
> 
> شكرآ حبيبتى​



ميرسى اوى يا فراشه يا حببتى​


----------



## جاسى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*

*موضوع حلو اوى بس انا شايفه يا كاندى انى الفكره كلها فلو حد اصلا طول عمره مش مهندم هو او هى وجم فتره الخطوبه بس هى اللى نضفوا لكن اعتقد ان اللى هما فى الطبيعى ومن وهما صغيرين نضاف اعتقد انهم هيفضلوا طول عمرهم بالطريقه ديه
مش عارفه هى وجهه نظرى بس مش عارفه هى صح ولا غلط لانى الله واعلم انا هعمل ايه هههههههههه
ميرسى خالص على الموضوع ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أين زوجي الأنيق المرح الذي تزوجته؟*



جاسى قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى بس انا شايفه يا كاندى انى الفكره كلها فلو حد اصلا طول عمره مش مهندم هو او هى وجم فتره الخطوبه بس هى اللى نضفوا لكن اعتقد ان اللى هما فى الطبيعى ومن وهما صغيرين نضاف اعتقد انهم هيفضلوا طول عمرهم بالطريقه ديه
> مش عارفه هى وجهه نظرى بس مش عارفه هى صح ولا غلط لانى الله واعلم انا هعمل ايه هههههههههه
> ميرسى خالص على الموضوع ربنا يباركك​*



المفروض انهم يتعلموا من فتره الخطوبه الهندمه مش مجرد واجب

ويروح لحاله علشان كمان يعموا اولادهم بعد كده من صغرهم

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------

